# 'Ello - couple hoss pics



## CowboysDaughter (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry it's been a while ya'll.  It's been dang hectic round here, I'm tellin ya.

But CD has returned! Haha... I haven't got anything good recently, no time. We've been breaking colts but, well, I've been doing the work so no time for pictures. Phoo. Coulda got some good ones though.

Here are just a handful of random ones. I'll try to get out there tomorrow or sometime and get some more. 







(^^that is a stunning filly, I'll tell you what, she's gorgeous)






(^^Peanut's nose. ha)






(^^Frosty)


----------



## iflynething (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the last two....


Nice blog by the way too. Intersting to look at a 15 year olds writing....well use of language even though I'm 19.

~Michael~


----------

